# snoway 24 info



## boxfell (Mar 12, 2008)

Looking for information on the 24 series 6'8" plow. Interested in years mfgd, and weight. Any personal experiences with this unit. Interested in mounting on 99 jeep cherokee. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Decent plow vehicle combo. Plow model changed to MT around 2000, do you have a serial number and does the unit come with the mount for your vehicle?


----------



## boxfell (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like mfg part #24D104773. Comes with a mount for post 86 toyota. Can this be modified to fit a cherokee? Have only seen pictures, anything I should pay particular attention to? Plow doesn't come with a light column, will it be useable with the jeep's headlights?
Thanks for the help Basher.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No the mount for the toyota will not work and three pin mounts for the cherokee are like hens teeth. the light set up will cost you a grand by the time you buy the black iron, lights, harnesses, adapters,and relays.


----------



## boxfell (Mar 12, 2008)

sounds like it could end up being expensive!


----------



## MLG (Nov 19, 2000)

You may consider taking a picture of the plow frame, as best you can, then taking it and the Jeep to a metal fabricator to see what king of costs they would throw at you to adapt the plow. It might only be $400 or something like that. And anything can be modified to work, just a matter of how much it'll cost. A quick scan on Ebay makes be believe you can pick up lights an a harnass in the $200 range. If you call up some plow places, they may have a used set for less. The fabricator can easily make brackets. So, yeah, you could be into it for another $600 and up. Heck, maybe it makes more sense to buy an 86 Toyota...

MLG


----------

